# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Mehmet Emin Yurdakul

## iputisamo

Mehmet Emin Yurdakul 

"En güzel yüz bize çirkin, biz severiz; Türk yüzü
En iyi öz bize fena, biz isteriz; Türk özü
Milletimiz alkışlarız, anıldıkça "Türk" sözü
Biz Türkleriz, biz bu kanla, biz bu adla yaşarız."


Türk milletinin yüceliğini şiirlerinde haykıran ve "Milli şair" sıfatını alan Mehmet Emin Yurdakul, 1869'da İstanbul'da doğmuştur. Babası Balıkçı Salih Reis, oğlunu Türke yakışan bir millet sevgisiyle yetiştirmiştir. Eğitimine sübyan mektebinde başlamış, sırasıyla Askeri Rüştiye Mülkiye Okulunun İdadi kısmına yazılmış fakat kısa bir süre sonra, Hukuk mektebine girmiştir. Burada öğrenimini tamamlayamamış, 1913'e kadar Erzurum, Trabzon, Sivas ve Hicaz'da çeşitli memurluklar ve yöneticilik yapmıştır. 1897'de "Cenge Giderken" adlı manzumeyi yazmıştır. Mehmet Emin, sarayın ve dönemin aydınlarının sevgisini kazanmıştır. 1907'de İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyetine girerek Abdülhamit'e karşı muhalif olmuştur. Türk Yurdu dergisinin kurucuları arasında olan Yurdakul, İttihat Terakki cemiyetince mebus olması istendiğinde bunu reddetmiş ve Erzurum'a geçmiştir. 1908 inkılabında Erzurum'da olan yazar, İstanbul'a döndüğünde çalışmalarına yeniden başlamış ve ölümüne kadar sürdürmüştür. 14 Ocak 1944'de vefat etmiştir.

Fikirleri ve kişiliği: Temiz ve doğru olarak kullandığı Türk dili ile yazdığı şiirleri, Türk milletine, özellikle savaş dönemlerinde destek olmuştur. M..Emin Yurdakul ülkü sahibi insan vasfında olduğu için memuriyet döneminde sık sık yeri değiştirilmiştir. "Türk Yurdu" dergisinde kuruculuk yapmış, ancak Erzurum'a gitmesiyle dergiyi Yusuf Akçura'ya bırakmıştır. Birinci Dünya Savaşı sonunda hüznünü "Türk Hukuku" adlı düz yazıdan oluşan eseriyle dikkatleri çekmiştir. M. Emin Yurdakul, Türkçülük boyutundaki eserleriyle "Ben bir Türküm, dinim, cinsim uludur" diyerek fikirlerini ifade etmiştir. Savaş sırasında kahramanlık ve milli şuura dayanan şiirleriyle halka cesaret vermiştir. M. Emin Yurdakul'un şiirlerinin günümüzde de okunmasının ve sevilmesinin nedeni kullandığı saf Türkçedir.

Eserleri: Mehmet Emin Yurdakul'un Türkçülük fikrinde önemli yeri olan "Türkçe şiirler" adlı eseri 63 sayfalık bir eserdir, bu eserde dokuz manzume bulunmaktadır. Kitabın bazı sayfalarında Zanaro'nun resimleri yer almaktadır. Yunan savaşını konu alan bu resimlerin yanında dönemin önde gelen isimlerinin M. Emin Yurdakul'a yaptıkları övgüler de yer almaktadır. Bu eserle edebiyatta yeni bir başlangıç yapılmış ve Türkçülük bu alana girmiştir. Diğer eserleri; Türkün Hukuku, şehit, Ey Türk Uyan, Bırak Beni Haykırayım, Aydın Kızları, Ankara'dır.

Cenge Giderken 

Ben bir Türk'üm; dinim, cinsim uludur; 
Sinem, özüm ateş ile doludur. 
İnsan olan vatanının kuludur. 
Türk evladı evde durmaz giderim. 
Muhammed'in kitabını kaldırtmam; 
Osmancık'ın bayrağını aldırtmam; 
Düşmanımı vatanıma saldırtmam. 
Tanrı evi viran olmaz, giderim. 
Bu topraklar ecdadımın ocağı; 
Evim, köyüm hep bu yerin bucağı; 
İşte vatan, işte Tanrı kucağı. 
Ata yurdun, evlat bozmaz, giderim. 
Tanrım şahit, duracağım sözümde; 
Milletimin sevgileri özümde; 
Vatanımdan başka şey yok gözümde. 
Yar yatağın düşman almaz, giderim. 
Ak gömlekle gözyaşımı silerim; 
Kara taşla bıçağımı bilerim; 
Vatanımçin yücelikler dilerim. 
Bu dünyada kimse kalmaz, giderim.

----------

